# أى حاجة عن الــ piping



## م محمد المصرى (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن أى كتب أى حاجة عن ال Piping لو سمحتم 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 يوليو 2008)

يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92968-2.html


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

